# Worn shock absorbers?



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Mine has 65k miles on the clock now and I think the shock absorbers are getting really weak now. Especially on deeper dips and speed bumps the car starts to hit its spring/bump stops and feels like a full size American classic. Not good and at motorway speeds in corners I start to feel unsafe if there is some sort of bump. Small irregularities can still be felt. It's the larger ones that the shocks can't handle anymore. Then the shock absorbers start to feel like bicycle pumps.

Anyone the same experience? When replacing the shocks, should I go for OEM, Bilstein, Koni, Monroe or Boge? I don't want to lower mine, so I don't need suggestions for coil-overs and stuff like that. I also want to maintain a normal comfort level. It's just the body that needs better control.

Anyone please?


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

I guess before you start to look elsewhere, (than OEM) how did you feel about the ride quality and handling before your shocks started to weaken?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Well when I bought the car 2 1/2 years ago at 21k miles, it was OK-ish. Trouble is, they are deteriorating so slowly that one doesn't notice the difference so much. But by now I do have to take speed bumps 5 to 10 mph slower than before as they feel higher. And actually they aren't. Before the suspension didn't collapse to its bump stops, now they are. I'm sure the springs won't like it either so some day they might break.

Or is it all just an effect of the cold weather and perhaps therefore less gas pressure? On the other hand, oil should get stiffer... :?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't think this problem is in your mind and can confirm that my 65K miles old TT is also starting to feel less capable over bumps and feels generally harsher than it used to. I have the Magnetic ride however and lowered springs but have noticed the ride getting worse over the last 30k. It depends on what sort of driving you do to how quickly they wear but replacing shocks from 60k onwards wouldn't surprise me.

Your choice are stick with the oem damper and springs and replace them with Audi parts, this could be quite pricey. Or the other option is to go aftermarket and get either something sportier or a OEM like set-up damper. I would be more inclined to get a high quality damper with either a sports spring or new OEM springs if I were in your situation. You might find the ride to be as comfortable and yet a little better handle wise.

For me I either replace the Mag ride damper at great expensive, or go aftermarket with a compatible system at great expensive! Either way I won't find much change out of £2,000! You on the other hand could get a full set-up for £500-800. I will say pay for quality and don't go half hearted on a decision like this.


----------



## dino3 (Jan 30, 2012)

Mag ride should compensate to a point for wear as it measures travel & adjusts current to each coil accordingly?
Sometimes mines a bit harse when weather is really cold but the mag ride cannot compensate when temps get very low or extremely high (high temp not really a problem in the U.K. A.T.M)


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

dino3 said:


> Mag ride should compensate to a point for wear as it measures travel & adjusts current to each coil accordingly?
> Sometimes mines a bit harse when weather is really cold but the mag ride cannot compensate when temps get very low or extremely high (high temp not really a problem in the U.K. A.T.M)


To a certain extent yes, but it cannot negotiate wear on components. This in itself will make the ride harsher over bumpers and generally not give as good stability as before.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

My mag ride rear drivers side shock is foooked. Its in Audi today!


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Survey S2000 said:


> My mag ride rear drivers side shock is foooked. Its in Audi today!


I got a warning on this in my MOT last year. I reckon by the time it goes in this year for the check it be fooked too..

Whats the cost for a new mag ride shock?


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

McKenzie said:


> I have the Magnetic ride however and lowered springs....


Hi Dan,

What is the mag ride like with lowererd springs? I love the current ride and normally switch mag to sport on most journeys. Always fancied lowering mine to help with a better cosmetic look and to see whether it in turn it will make the ride better with mag switched on sport mode?


----------



## McKenzie (Dec 25, 2008)

ajayp said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Magnetic ride however and lowered springs....
> ...


Well I have been running Eibach springs which only lower a subtle amount but gives a nice stance nonetheless. After a bit of geometry work the car was improved on the front end bite considerably and the comfort was not scarified one bit which was a very pleasant surprise. Only potential issue is when I put new tyres on the car as under heavy cornering the rear tyre can touch on the arch but is minor and goes after a couple thousand miles, also this can be helped from adding minor camber without affecting tyre wear.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Warning to all considering lowering springs with Mag Ride

I have had the repair work refused under warranty. From the report, one of the rear shocks was leaking oil and was shot. They recommended replacing two rear shocks and bump stops and wanted £600.00 for the pleasure.

I refused! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Bugger. Will you go to an indy or do it yourself?


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

We have a garage at work who will do it.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Survey S2000 said:


> We have a garage at work who will do it.


How much are the shocking working out?


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

See my post above but if you just buy the parts from Audi they are £200.00 each.


----------



## ajayp (Nov 30, 2006)

Survey S2000 said:


> See my post above but if you just buy the parts from Audi they are £200.00 each.


Your above post doesn't break up the price of the components hence the question again. 
So anyway that's £200 for a single mag ride shock then? Yikes..!!


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Read the reactions. Thanks so far.


----------



## Survey S2000 (Jul 28, 2009)

Update. New shock fitted


----------



## TT-REX (Jun 3, 2011)

mines at 77600miles..
i think i should change it this summer


----------

